# Bribie - Top end Ocean side - Sat 7th july



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

My mate Bob and I had arranged to meet to fish the Caloundra Bar Sat morning and were joined by Greg. By the time I was heading over the bar Bob had already trolled over a fair area of the channel just inside with no resluts. We were rigged for tailor as we'd done well on them the previous week. We headed out over the break and headed south with no results. I was really keen to head south after a guy in the carpark told me they'd been getting snapper 8 to 10 kg over the coffee rock..... "Down there.".. he said with a general wave of the hand.
We headed about 1 klm down the beach trolling tailor lures, and I noticed some boats off shore a bit. I was also eyeing of a couple of channel markers, but the wind was predicted to come up a bit so thought I'd stay a bit closer this time. I'm just starting to get to know that area, so plenty of time.
Decided to drift out to the boats, so changed to a Gulp Fry in pumpkin seed. I got about half way out and boated my first ever squire in my kayak only 38cm, but I was pretty excited... I know how much my wife and I love snapper so into the bag. I must say, Once I started to fish from my kayak, I've dreamed of being able to possibly get snapper. This proved it was going to happen.

We drifted over the reef aread in the vacinity of the boats in 20 to 25 ft of water I guess. You could just make out the change in colour when you drifted off the reef and over sand. Plenty of hits on the soft plastics, but small stuff. Then a boat arrived and the guys started throwing slugs...after a while I saw one of them hook up, and Bob wasn't that far from the back of their boat. He'd just put a tailor lure back on and so threw it in their direction....bang! He's got a nice Bonito aboout 45cm!
I was just changing to a RMG Scorpion, so quickly tied the knot and headed in thier general direction and did a wide circular path to draw the lure through the area. I was on!.. and landed a similar size bonito. Great little fighters. In the next 3/4 hr I landed another bonito and about 6 yellow tail kingies about 35cm. I released all the little yellas, but kept the bonitos. They disappeared as quick as they arrived, so we decided to head back in. We both needed to be home before lunch.
We trolled all the way in with no result. Well, most of the way.......

Bob was a fair way ahead of me and going across the outside of the southern side of the bar...My lure hooked some weed and after clearing it I looked up to see Bob head in the water next to his swamped kayak right in the impact zone. You gotta ask him how it happened  . I paddled around the break and in through the channel, beached as soon as it was calm enough and went back to help bob with his 500Kg kayak! :lol: We emptied it, picked up the lures floating around our feet, and he was off again....only one problem....he'd lost his fish! Not happy Bob  .
A bit of a wet end, but we both had a great morning.

Something interesting happens every time doesn't it.
On this trip I glided up behind a surface bathing turtle and almost got my hand on it before it saw me. I reckon I'd have been pretty darn wet if I'd actually touched it. As it was it took off. 
Another thing happend as I was drifting over the reef looking down into the water...a shape appeared...pinkish...it was just swimming slowly parallel to my kayak...It got bigger, and bigger...It got to about 6 feet below my craft before eventually turning and heading slowly back down towards the bottom. A snapper about 5 - 7 kgs I reckon.

Oh, and I have my sharkshield on every time and I can say it has no effect whatsoever on other fish. It definitely didn't seem to worry the turtle. The shield sure makes you feel more comfortable when bleeding a bonito over the side.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Eventful outing. The bonnies would have been heaps of fun & tasty too. Well done on the first snapper from the yak too


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A good session Alby


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Planning on 8th Ave carpark next week. I'm working on my trolley. It's all 2' waterpipe and will be able to be easily disassembled and stored inside a hatch....Having lots of fun.
I've heard that the coffee rock reef runs all the way up Bribie....Must hold some nice fish. Maybe that's why the tuna hang in the area


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice result Alby,that Caloundra bar, top end of Bribie sure is a beautiful spot. Cheers Mal


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Great read there Alby, some good fish and some really nice shots too mate. You live in a great part of the world ya lucky bugger


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Well done Alby. A great haul! Looks like I left too early to go back to the bar. Doh! But I was freezing after being swamped on the way out and couldn't get warm, despite the paddling. Should've worn the wetsuit. Sorry to hear Bob lost his fish. I nearly rolled too on the way in but managed to surf the wave sideways somehow. Lucky.

Next time I'll stick around till the fat lady gives me a fish!

Greg


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYQme0MAAAVXgAAQQAEAgBCAB4SfICAAIiekaGjEyFNMjExMQyBc1AgIhP0tz02VcujXV0O9CZFfF3JFOFCQhCZ7Qw==


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys. It was an excellent morning.
Planning on maybe doing it again this Saturday. I put a post up about going off 8th Ave Bribie this Saturday, but may change that to Sunday, depending on Bob (Lureme).

Chris, it must be so chilly down your way about now. At least you donâ€™t have to contend with a freezing surf break in the ACT. Nowhere near as cold up here, but the guys sure felt the wind chill after being dunked. â€¦.and yes, I agree, we do live in a sensational spot. Lots of friends whoâ€™ve travelled all over the world comment on how lucky we are to live in such a beautiful place with such a great climate.

Greg, well done on the sideways surfing! Thereâ€™s a very simple technique for staying upright on a wave. Just put your paddle out into the wave FLAT BLADE DOWN, into the ocean side of your craft, not the shore side (hehe...I mean suicide), and lean on it. This will give you stability, and keep the kayak sliding sideways until the wave runs out of puff. 
Having said that, Iâ€™ll wait for you next time and guide you out over the bar without getting wet. Thereâ€™s nearly always a spot where this can be done, even at low tide. Same goes for the trip back in.

Hope you all have a great week dreaming about the next catch.
Cheers
Alby


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

nice work Alby, good effort with the keepers and great experience with the turtle...bloody love this sport.


----------



## Fishfinder0206 (Jun 3, 2014)

How far out is the reef?


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Classic trip down memory lane. Thanks for that. Couldn't remember Albys name.

To answer your question: about 500m out


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

A bit shocked to see this report in "current" stuff.
Nezevic, I am still here, just haven't logged on in a long time. 
Tragedy struck our family in February 2013. I haven't been fishing or out in my AI since. Not that the kayak has anything to do with what happened, just that between coping with grief and a dramatically changed life for my wife and I have taken priority.
I look at the forums at least three times a week. One day I'll be back on the water. I've often thought of posting something in "Main" or "off topic", but for some reason have held off. 
Alby


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice report. Thanks for posting. That area looks real nice for an explore.

I had to do a search to find what kind of bonito those are. Never seen one w spots, and the reports here are pretty rare for them. 
Watson's leaping bonito. Just the name makes me want to catch one some day.

Thanks again.


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Alby said:


> A bit shocked to see this report in "current" stuff.
> Nezevic, I am still here, just haven't logged on in a long time.
> Tragedy struck our family in February 2013. I haven't been fishing or out in my AI since. Not that the kayak has anything to do with what happened, just that between coping with grief and a dramatically changed life for my wife and I have taken priority.
> I look at the forums at least three times a week. One day I'll be back on the water. I've often thought of posting something in "Main" or "off topic", but for some reason have held off.
> Alby


Very sad to hear Alby

All the very best to you and yours mate.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Alby

Good to hear from you again (you told me your tragic news a few months ago). Keep your chin up mate.....time very gradually heals, and God is still there. Give me a ring sometime.

I went out chasing tuna in the AI last Thursday around the bottom end of Bribie. Donut that day, but the last month we've been getting a few, and blow me down, a big bunch of skipjack tuna (stripeys) came through with them one day. Going back soon for another go if you'd like to come out. They have been taking both HB's and small white SP's.

Guaranteed to put a smile back on your dial.


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for your kind thoughts guys. Much appreciated. I'm hoping to get back on the water in a couple of weeks time. I know I'll enjoy it.
Cheers
Alby


----------



## Happyaz (May 19, 2014)

Hi all 
thanks for the trip report mate it made up my mind about should I have another go of Calourdra - top of Bribie . We left the ramp at golden beach (after the dumping at Moffat we've gone ramp mad) headed out the bar with the sun just coming up it just stop raining lucky I still had my poncho on the bar was a bit hairy. I got one monster wave strait over me the pro angler took so well we made our way out to Brays rock had some big bust off there are some big fish out there guys taking to another kayaker out there he had his but on his rod broken off and a jig head bitten in half. The day calmed down nicely never got a chance at the big fellows after rerigging heavy for them pickup. We ended up with so good pan size for tea and head back in the bar we nail it perfect got back with a great day under the belt
Cheers all


----------

